# March 23rd, 2017



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The day 'goob posts number 20,000.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I say on May Day May 1, 2017

That is unless he goes on a rampage and really states to post. Then it could be by next week.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Free weinerschnitzels for everyone!

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm -Ov- May 14th.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

March 18th, 2017


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

April 26, 2017


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

PAugust 1, 2017 on his ptarmigan pthread.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe we should start a pool to guess the day.

The winner could get something goob made out of some dead animals lungs and brains.:shock:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bowgy said:


> The winner could get something goob made out of some dead animals lungs and brains.:shock:


June 6th, on a mushroom thread.

Winner gets an "all you can eat" sparrow surprise and head cheese dinner.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Catherder said:


> June 6th, on a mushroom thread.
> 
> Winner gets an "all you can eat" sparrow surprise and head cheese dinner.


In that case, I vote July 8, 2017...

But don't prepare too much Goob, I'm not sure how much I'd be able to eat...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not goin to be releasing my official guess until I am certain of the prize and certain that there ain't no electorial collage or somethin-or-other going to make the final decision


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I predict 20,000 posts by June 3rd.

as well as 5,000 likes received, 10,000 likes given and 31 top of the pages'.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It would be a travesty if marinated deep-fried testicles were not included in the "prize" package.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

May 28th. 
Be something about food for sure. >>O


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He's starting threads now to increase and speed up his post count. I might need to revise my guess.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

-O|o--


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Close but no cigar Lokey Boy.



.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Somebody took an unforeseen hiatus for a month just to mess with my prediction.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

At the moment of posting this, Goob sits at 19,601 posts. I am thinking between someone asking him about crimping rifle bullets, the proper timeframe needed for bacteria to breakdown and help in the curing process of the meat hanging in his basement, iron sights vs scopes, and what are the best wild game balls to eat - he should be able to close the gap to 20,000 fairly rapidly.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Loke said:


> Somebody took an unforeseen hiatus for a month just to mess with my prediction.


 Ya, says he was working--- likely story


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I went over 20,000 posts.

What a loser.


Uh....top of the page baby!

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I think CPAJeff is the unofficial winner.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

20,000+ posts and he still thinks Ptarmigans are real...sad, very sad.


----------

